# How Money Buys Happiness



## Transformer

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...cording-to-scientists/?utm_term=.0e72485bd693

If you were given $40 on the condition that you had to spend it on something that would make you really happy, what would you do with the money? Some people might go shopping, others would treat themselves to dinner or a movie, a few might even donate to cause. But what about using that $40 to "buy" yourself more free time?

According to a study published Monday in the journal PNAS, people who buy time by paying someone to complete household tasks are more satisfied with life. And it’s not just wealthy people. Across a range of incomes, careers and countries, timesaving purchases were correlated with less time-related stress and more positive feelings.

Yet the researchers’ surveys showed that very few individuals think to spend money in this way.

Ashley Whillans, a social psychologist and the study’s lead author, says she is “totally obsessed” with people’s decisions of whether to place more value in time or money. She says we weigh the two all the time: “Do I take the toll bridge, which will save me time but cost me money? Where should I live? If I live far from work I’ll save money, but it will take me more time to commute.”

Whillans and her colleagues at Harvard University collaborated with researchers at the University of British Columbia and two institutes in the Netherlands to conduct seven surveys of more than 6,000 respondents in four countries. The surveys asked people whether they regularly pay someone else to complete unpleasant daily tasks and rated their satisfaction with life.

Across all surveys, life satisfaction was typically higher for people who regularly spend money to save time. This was true regardless of household income, hours worked per week, marital status and number of children living at home (though one limitation of the study was that very few people on the extreme low end of the income spectrum were surveyed).

Even after controlling for total disposable income by comparing the amount participants spend on necessary purchases such as groceries, unnecessary purchases and life experiences, working adults in the United States reported higher life satisfaction if they regularly paid to outsource household tasks such as cooking, shopping and general maintenance.

Ryan Howell, a psychologist who was not involved with the study, called this consistency across demographics “robust” and “impressive.” Howell’s research at San Francisco State University also focuses on spending and happiness, and he also has found that the amount of money people have is not as important as how they spend it.

To directly test whether timesaving purchases can boost happiness, the scientists in the latest research recruited 60 working adults in Vancouver and gave them $40 on each of two consecutive weekends. They were told to spend the money on a material purchase one weekend and a timesaving service another weekend (in varying order).

Compared with the days when they bought stuff, most participants reported that their timesaving purchases were accompanied by an increased positive effect, a decreased negative effect and less time stress. And it didn’t matter how exceptional, useful or posh their material purchase was.

Despite this, when researchers asked another group of 98 working adults in Vancouver how they would spend $40, only 2 percent mentioned buying themselves more time. And in the earlier surveys in the Netherlands, even among millionaires, less than half reported regularly spending money to outsource disliked tasks.


----------



## jeanghrey

As my income increased over the years I’ve definitely felt that money buys you options and having more options increases your chances for a happier outcome


----------



## Transformer

jeanghrey said:


> As my income increased over the years I’ve definitely felt that money buys you options and having more options increases your chances for a happier outcome



I've always said..."it's not about having money, it's about having options."


----------



## Pat Mahurr

I get the concept and I agree.  But I cannot think of any services I’d need that would cost $40 or less.


----------



## GreenEyedJen

As a single woman, I’ve gotten comments from just about everyone I know re: having things delivered. All my important items are on Subscribe and Save or a Dash button on Amazon. Toilet paper, dog treats, vitamins, tampons...things that I’d always forget about and have to get at what would be inconvenient times. I’ve been called lazy and wasteful, I’ve been told I spoil my dog too much...just dumb stuff. 

It is seriously SUCH a nice luxury to climb up those three long ass flights of stairs to my apartment and see my S and S package there. My (soon to be former) job is sooo stressful and being able to go straight home to my comfy place without having to stop at a Target, CVS, or Pet Valu is really nice. 

My SO went from adamantly refusing to order pet items online to making a chewy.com account for us. He works hellishly long days and after cooking up chicken for his dogs for the nth time because he never left work on time to pick up their food, he gave in. I doubt he will ever go back.


----------



## kupenda

Pat Mahurr said:


> I get the concept and I agree.  But I cannot think of any services I’d need that would cost $40 or less.



Agreed. $40 to do what??? Organize my kitchen cabinets I guess. I could use a hand finding all those matching Tupperware lids. But overall yes, money gets you options. And peace of mind, knowing that taking the toll road every day won’t set you back and negatively affect your grocery or social options for the month


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

Hmm our lawn service is about $40 .  My husband loves it  but it does nothing for me.


----------



## cocosweet

Even the cleaning lady who would also do my laundry was $90 a visit.  She was  worth it.


----------



## OhTall1

Pat Mahurr said:


> But I cannot think of any services I’d need that would cost $40 or less.


The only two I can think of are car related: valet vs. self park and Uber vs. bus.  

I had the internal debate about Uber vs. bus a few months ago when I walked out of my building to go to work and my car battery was dead.  The bus stops right in front of my building, I'd have to transfer to the subway and I had an appointment that day to a location that was on the bus line.  Public transportation for three trips (home to office, office to appt, appt to home) would've been $8.  Uber, including tip, was closer to  $30 and less than half the time it would've taken on public transportation.


----------



## Transformer

Car wash and lawn service.

I just paid  $50 to have my garden beds turned over....that was much appreciated.  Made me make the decision to go to container gardening.


----------



## nysister

$40 a day...yes. $40 a week is a bit harder, but I would never turn down free money of any kind as long as it didn't come with strings.

I completely agree with money buys options. I won't sacrifice my health for it, but I enjoy having extra, and the more money I make the happier I am to have it. I'm sure at some place it will hit a tipping point, but for this moment it's okay. Though this job makes me wonder...

So I thought of a few ways an extra $40 can be helpful. 


$40 Lunch delivery to work.
$40 will get the neighbor kids in twice to mow the lawn. 
$40 is about the cost of Amazon Prime for 3 or 4 months when you pay for the year.


----------



## BrownBetty

I had the same dilemma this weekend, uber vs public transportation.  It was going to take 1.5 hrs and two buses for $2 vs $26 and 30 min.  I chose the latter.

I can make more money I can't get back time.






OhTall1 said:


> The only two I can think of are car related: valet vs. self park and Uber vs. bus.
> 
> I had the internal debate about Uber vs. bus a few months ago when I walked out of my building to go to work and my car battery was dead.  The bus stops right in front of my building, I'd have to transfer to the subway and I had an appointment that day to a location that was on the bus line.  Public transportation for three trips (home to office, office to appt, appt to home) would've been $8.  Uber, including tip, was closer to  $30 and less than half the time it would've taken on public transportation.


----------



## Saga

.


----------



## Zaynab

Absolutely. I spend money on things to make life easier. I will outsource any and all services. But not just the usual like a house cleaner or beauty maintenance,  I can't iron or wash clothes very well  and everything isn't convenient to be drycleaned so I've always had a person to wash & iron. It's a nominal price to pay for people with multiple changes of clothes per day. I order everything online and curbside grocery service is wonderful.


----------



## secretdiamond

LeftRightRepeat said:


> Hmm *our lawn service is about $40 *.  My husband loves it  but it does nothing for me.


 Mine is $350!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

kupenda said:


> Agreed. $40 to do what??? Organize my kitchen cabinets I guess. *I could use a hand finding all those matching Tupperware lids. *But overall yes, money gets you options. And peace of mind, knowing that taking the toll road every day won’t set you back and negatively affect your grocery or social options for the month



You ain't never lied!


----------



## Stormy

I wonder what they spent the $40 on. Let's see...we only spend $30 for our bi-weekly lawn cuts so there's that.

Cleaning... hubby took that away from me years ago. But...cooking! I love to do it, but it's become nearly impossible during the week to do. I've thought about hiring a cook. We need someone who can cook mainly vegetarian dishes though.

Living closer to your job, but paying more for housing. I can see that. Traffic is awful here. I remember some years ago a lady from LA told me her commute to and from work was 3 hours! I thought how absurd! A couple of years later I found myself in the same situation. I fixed that!

Uber, yes definitely agree with. Some time savers are necessities for me. Others I don't mind doing. Like, when DH is out of town, I don't mind doing the laundry and cleaning. Somehow I found a way to do it for years with two kids and it didn't seem to take up too much time nor stress me out. now it's just the two of us and when he's gone it's just me so that's even easier.

Just depends on your lifestyle. The one thing I refuse to do though is trade or save time to work myself to death.


----------



## sgold04

I am a witness! Some people make snide comments about me periodically getting my house cleaned and getting my groceries delivered as a single woman, but my time is precious and I’d rather run errands WHILE my house is being straightened up. 

I had several friends visit me recently and the day after they left I had the house keeper come by. While she was cleaning and doing laundry I was able to get work done (by the pool) and run a few errands. I came back to a clean house and took a nap


----------



## PretteePlease

Transformer said:


> If you were given $40 on the condition that you had to spend it on something that would make you really happy, what would you do with the money?
> 
> According to a study published Monday in the journal PNAS, *people who buy time by paying someone to complete household tasks are more satisfied with life*. And it’s not just wealthy people. Across a range of incomes, careers and countries, timesaving purchases were correlated with less time-related stress and more positive feelings.
> .



This is about to be me I am growning very resentful towards house work. It is taking away from who i want to be in business.


----------



## BrownBetty

I wish I could find a housekeeper.   I could have my house cleaned and laundry done all at once.  I currently have two separate people.  My family had some things to say about my choices but I replied that it was how I chose to spend my money and my time was precious. 
 The first time I had my house professionally cleaned I went food shopping and to the bank.  I came home to a clean house and gleefully gave her my money.  I haven't looked back.



sgold04 said:


> I am a witness! Some people make snide comments about me periodically getting my house cleaned and getting my groceries delivered as a single woman, but my time is precious and I’d rather run errands WHILE my house is being straightened up.
> 
> I had several friends visit me recently and the day after they left I had the house keeper come by. While she was cleaning and doing laundry I was able to get work done (by the pool) and run a few errands. I came back to a clean house and took a nap


----------



## FemmeFatale

GreenEyedJen said:


> As a single woman, I’ve gotten comments from just about everyone I know re: having things delivered. All my important items are on Subscribe and Save or a Dash button on Amazon. Toilet paper, dog treats, vitamins, tampons...things that I’d always forget about and have to get at what would be inconvenient times. I’ve been called lazy and wasteful, I’ve been told I spoil my dog too much...just dumb stuff.
> 
> It is seriously SUCH a nice luxury to climb up those three long ass flights of stairs to my apartment and see my S and S package there. My (soon to be former) job is sooo stressful and being able to go straight home to my comfy place without having to stop at a Target, CVS, or Pet Valu is really nice.
> 
> My SO went from adamantly refusing to order pet items online to making a chewy.com account for us. He works hellishly long days and after cooking up chicken for his dogs for the nth time because he never left work on time to pick up their food, he gave in. I doubt he will ever go back.



Don’t let these miserable ppl get to you. I know what you mean about having a stressful job and just wanting to go straight home. If you can afford, have at it.


----------



## FemmeFatale

sgold04 said:


> I am a witness! Some people make snide comments about me periodically getting my house cleaned and getting my groceries delivered as a single woman, but my time is precious and I’d rather run errands WHILE my house is being straightened up.
> 
> I had several friends visit me recently and the day after they left I had the house keeper come by. While she was cleaning and doing laundry I was able to get work done (by the pool) and run a few errands. I came back to a clean house and took a nap



Dont listen to them, these ppl want you worn out and miserable like them.


----------



## Evolving78

GreenEyedJen said:


> As a single woman, I’ve gotten comments from just about everyone I know re: having things delivered. All my important items are on Subscribe and Save or a Dash button on Amazon. Toilet paper, dog treats, vitamins, tampons...things that I’d always forget about and have to get at what would be inconvenient times. I’ve been called lazy and wasteful, I’ve been told I spoil my dog too much...just dumb stuff.
> 
> It is seriously SUCH a nice luxury to climb up those three long ass flights of stairs to my apartment and see my S and S package there. My (soon to be former) job is sooo stressful and being able to go straight home to my comfy place without having to stop at a Target, CVS, or Pet Valu is really nice.
> 
> My SO went from adamantly refusing to order pet items online to making a chewy.com account for us. He works hellishly long days and after cooking up chicken for his dogs for the nth time because he never left work on time to pick up their food, he gave in. I doubt he will ever go back.


I haven’t gotten with this concept yet, I need to get on board.


----------



## FemmeCreole

I used to have a hard time justifying paying a housekeeper. Now pfft! I pay the cleaning lady $100 every 3 weeks to clean my house. I need to find another to clean my other house now that I think of it. 

The lawn guy is $35 every 2 weeks. Although we have a mower, that's time DH spends bonding with dd or doing other things to make money. 

I used instacart religiously when I lived in ATL so you know I was thrilled when they finally came to Nola. I haven't been to the grocery store in almost 2 months. 

Those little things opens up windows of time that I get to spend with my family. Yes there is a cost, but my time is worth more than what I pay for those services so its worth it to me.


----------



## FemmeCreole

Zaynab said:


> Absolutely. I spend money on things to make life easier. I will outsource any and all services. But not just the usual like a house cleaner or beauty maintenance,  I can't iron or wash clothes very well  and everything isn't convenient to be drycleaned so I've always had a person to wash & iron. It's a nominal price to pay for people with multiple changes of clothes per day. I order everything online and curbside grocery service is wonderful.


I need someone to fold my clothes. I can do it but I hate folding and ironing. HATE IT! When I do laundry, somethings I hang as soon as they come out the dryer so there are no wrinkles. But the stuff to fold just annoys me.


----------



## RossBoss

I'll never ever hire a cook or house cleaner because I just don't like people/non-family members and non-friends in my home and especially around my food and other personal items so that is just time I will never get back but it's no biggie. I actually like going to the grocery store and seeing, smelling and feeling my food. I also like doing my own housework because I have a lot of delicate antiques and family heirlooms that require tender loving care and I'm not about to outsource that to a stranger who does not have the same emotional attachment and investment that I do. So yes, cleaning and cooking takes time, but I look at it as self-care and not necessarily as a chore. 

My lawns are all mulched over so no cutting grass but I pay my neighbor to put down fresh mulch twice a year and tackle weeds.

For me, the biggest thing that money buys is tranquility. This is of utmost importance to me and the thing I cherish the most.  It allows you to keep irritation and aggravation at bay. I am very impatient and easily annoyed by having troublemakers in my space so I understand why the wealthy like to live in secluded areas away from the riff-raff and other up to no good plebeians because that is the only way to ensure peace of mind.


----------



## Zaynab

FemmeCreole said:


> I need someone to fold my clothes. I can do it but I hate folding and ironing. HATE IT! When I do laundry, somethings I hang as soon as they come out the dryer so there are no wrinkles. But the stuff to fold just annoys me.


I cannot stand it. We had more laundry than usual last week, I still didn’t bother with it until she came. I was like nope not today.


----------



## Zaynab

secretdiamond said:


> Mine is $350!


How often do they come? Ours comes once a week for $85


----------



## toaster

Yes! Honestly paying for services you don’t want to do/ don’t do well/ don’t have time for makes life so much easier. 

I’ve been in my apartment for a year now and I had a cleaning lady from day 1. My apartment is still spotless and I don’t have to scrub the toilet. 

I feel more put together if I pay someone to do my nails twice a month. 

I FINALLY found a lady that will rollerset my natural hair without trying to flat iron it afterwards. I see her twice a month as well. I’m glad I learned how to care for my hair and that I can style it myself, but I was dreading the five hour wash days. Now I don’t! Worth it.


----------



## Transformer

Amazon Prime.....although it's $99.00 instead of $40.00.   We're in a LTR.


----------



## michelle81

OhTall1 said:


> The only two I can think of are car related: valet vs. self park and Uber vs. bus.
> 
> I had the internal debate about Uber vs. bus a few months ago when I walked out of my building to go to work and my car battery was dead.  The bus stops right in front of my building, I'd have to transfer to the subway and I had an appointment that day to a location that was on the bus line.  Public transportation for three trips (home to office, office to appt, appt to home) would've been $8.  Uber, including tip, was closer to  $30 and less than half the time it would've taken on public transportation.



I did valet at the airport a few weeks ago because I was running late and I was impressed. It was one of those "why haven't I thought of this before"  moments. It was well worth it and I found out I could have gotten my car detailed while gone if I had set it up beforehand. Definitely worth the money for the short trip I had.


----------



## IslandMummy

Transformer said:


> Amazon Prime.....although it's $99.00 instead of $40.00.   We're in a LTR.


Listen


----------



## IslandMummy

FemmeCreole said:


> I need someone to fold my clothes. I can do it but I hate folding and ironing. HATE IT! When I do laundry, somethings I hang as soon as they come out the dryer so there are no wrinkles. But the stuff to fold just annoys me.


The day I found wash and fold laundry service was a new dawn. Drop off in the morning, pick up in the evening.

I provide the soap I prefer, snuggle, and KIM.


----------



## Transformer

i want someone that does dishes only.  i hate doing dishes.


----------



## FemmeCreole

IslandMummy said:


> The day I found wash and fold laundry service was a new dawn. Drop off in the morning, pick up in the evening.
> 
> I provide the soap I prefer, snuggle, and KIM.


That sounds divine


----------



## cocosweet

I need an ironing person. I hate ironing. I would willingly pay to never have to do it again.


----------



## OhTall1

toaster said:


> I’ve been in my apartment for a year now and I had a cleaning lady from day 1. My apartment is still spotless and I don’t have to scrub the toilet.


I had a cleaning service for a year.  It was the best year of my life, no joke.


----------



## IslandMummy

FemmeCreole said:


> That sounds divine


It is heaven! $0.99 per pound with same day service. I only wash sheets and underwear/socks now.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

A couple years back when I was single/no kids, I had a housekeeper who came every three months or so and deep cleaned my apartment for $50. I loved it! I didn’t mind doing surface cleaning but I wasn’t trying to hit window sills and under stove tops lol. This thread just reminded me and now I’m wondering wth I don’t have one now with two toddlers. I can’t seem to keep my townhome clean enough and laundry is never ending.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

secretdiamond said:


> Mine is $350!


I didn’t know how much we pay for straw until I opened a blank envelope the other day! 
I’m all about convenience. I wish I could find someone to do my hair every two weeks. More time for myself is worth the money spent.


----------



## FlowerHair

This thread reminds me that I have to find a new cleaner. 

I already order my food and medicines to my door. That’s everyday luxury!


----------



## PretteePlease

secretdiamond said:


> Mine is $350!



da hell your lawn look like? We get grass, tree trimming and edging front and back $100/month 2 visits


----------



## greight

Has anyone in the Bay Area found a cheap cleaning service? I'm not a fan of Handy and Task Rabbit and they are expensive about $110 to $120 for a studio apartment for about 2 to 3 hrs. My NYC people pay $65 for the same property...

I love a cleaning service but not all cleaners are made equal and I'm having quality issues through the Handy service


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

PretteePlease said:


> da hell your lawn look like? We get grass, tree trimming and edging front and back $100/month 2 visits


----------



## Evolving78

IslandMummy said:


> It is heaven! $0.99 per pound with same day service. I only wash sheets and underwear/socks now.


Do you provide detergent? I really like how certain detergents get our clothes cleaned and I use fabric softener.


----------



## IslandMummy

shortdub78 said:


> Do you provide detergent? I really like how certain detergents get our clothes cleaned and I use fabric softener.


They do but it’s the commercial grade stuff. I prefer a different so I bring my own.


----------



## Evolving78

IslandMummy said:


> They do but it’s the commercial grade stuff. I prefer a different so I bring my own.


Oh good! Thank you. I’m considering doing this. But I have to work on my timing. I do laundry every week. How does it work with time for someone who needs clothes cleaned at the end of the week?


----------



## secretdiamond

Zaynab said:


> How often do they come? Ours comes once a week for $85


Supposed to be once a week or twice a month? Not sure. Our contract does say once a week in the spring and summer and once a month in the winter. I'm just not entirely sure yet if they have started back with once a week. And that was with us negotiating down from $350 twice a month to once a week. They weren't too happy, so I think they sometimes "accidentally" miss a week. Smh.



PretteePlease said:


> da hell your lawn look like? We get grass, tree trimming and edging front and back $100/month 2 visits



My lawn isn't even fancy. But it is a lot of grass. Just don't see why some pay $40 or $85 and I'm paying $350. That's a huge difference!



LeftRightRepeat said:


>



Haha!! I wish!  My bill would be way higher. Lol


----------



## IslandMummy

shortdub78 said:


> Oh good! Thank you. I’m considering doing this. But I have to work on my timing. I do laundry every week. How does it work with time for someone who needs clothes cleaned at the end of the week?


My place is open 7 days a week so you can drop off any day


----------



## PretteePlease

secretdiamond said:


> My lawn isn't even fancy. But it is a lot of grass. Just don't see why some pay $40 or $85 and I'm paying $350. That's a huge difference!



Are white people trimming it with scissors? You need some quotes from South of Americans. 
Are you in the middle of Beverly Hills only thing that can justify the cost is location. *I just *
*had a quote for $150 to cut my property sitting on an acre!*


----------



## Brwnbeauti

PretteePlease said:


> Are white people trimming it with scissors? You need some quotes from *South of Americans. *
> Are you in the middle of Beverly Hills only thing that can justify the cost is location. *I just *
> *had a quote for $150 to cut my property sitting on an acre!*


----------



## IslandMummy

secretdiamond said:


> Supposed to be once a week or twice a month? Not sure. Our contract does say once a week in the spring and summer and once a month in the winter. I'm just not entirely sure yet if they have started back with once a week. And that was with us negotiating down from $350 twice a month to once a week. They weren't too happy, so I think they sometimes "accidentally" miss a week. Smh.
> 
> 
> 
> My lawn isn't even fancy. But it is a lot of grass. Just don't see why some pay $40 or $85 and I'm paying $350. That's a huge difference!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!! I wish!  My bill would be way higher. Lol


$350! where do you live? You can get an entire landscaping crew twice weekly for $350. I feel like you’re being hosed.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

IslandMummy said:


> The day I found wash and fold laundry service was a new dawn. Drop off in the morning, pick up in the evening.
> 
> I provide the soap I prefer, snuggle, and KIM.


Life changing...the only thing better is a lady who will do it for you at home.


----------



## FemmeCreole

LeftRightRepeat said:


>


----------



## BrownBetty

IslandMummy said:


> The day I found wash and fold laundry service was a new dawn. Drop off in the morning, pick up in the evening.
> 
> I provide the soap I prefer, snuggle, and KIM.



Best 
Money
Ever 
Spent

Ever! Ever!  My family laughs when I say life is too short for laundry.


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE

I didn't need a study to tell me this. Why do they think women are fighting for equal pay? Because in part, it makes your life easier and less hectic. I don't care what anyone says, money can open some doors and can bring some form of happiness and/or fulfilment.


----------



## IslandMummy

Femmefatal1981 said:


> Life changing...the only thing better is a lady who will do it for you at home.


The day I find someone who will do this, I might die of utter bliss


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

PretteePlease said:


> da hell your lawn look like? We get grass, tree trimming and edging front and back $100/month 2 visits


Maybe she has a lot shrubbery and landscaping. We have a ton of shrubs, flowers, palms and over the course of a year spend thousands just to for regular trimming, spring pruning, weed control. This is not including the 90 bucks we spend whenever the grass gets cut.


----------



## PretteePlease

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Maybe she has a lot shrubbery and landscaping. We have a ton of shrubs, flowers, palms and over the course of a year spend thousands just to for regular trimming, spring pruning, weed control. This is not including the 90 bucks we spend whenever the grass gets cut.


$90 just for the cut? 

2 words

desert landscape 

  




Femmefatal1981 said:


> Life changing...the only thing better is a lady who will do it for you at home.



between my virtual assistant and an at home wash and fold lady i might not know what to do with myself. Let me go post an ad on Craigslist


----------



## atlien11

I love this entire thread


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Laundry pickup and delivery service, grocery delivery service, cleaning service. Saving graces!


----------



## michelle81

atlien11 said:


> I love this entire thread



Same here. After I did valet at the airport, I literally thought "how long has this been available, and what else is there out in this world that I don't know about".


----------



## discodumpling

Laundry service saves me so much time and energy and at .79/lb it is worth every penny!


----------



## PretteePlease

discodumpling said:


> Laundry service saves me so much time and energy and at .79/lb it is worth every penny!



How much do you pay and is it only you or a whole family's worth of laundry


----------



## intellectualuva

michelle81 said:


> Same here. After I did valet at the airport, I literally thought "how long has this been available, and what else is there out in this world that I don't know about".


'I actually laughed out loud at this. 

I feel the same way when I discover luxuries within my budget.


----------



## discodumpling

PretteePlease said:


> How much do you pay and is it only you or a whole family's worth of laundry



.79 per pound for the 4 people in my immediate family.


----------



## IslandMummy

Amazon has 20% off deep cleaning services right now


----------



## Femmefatal1981

discodumpling said:


> Laundry service saves me so much time and energy and at .79/lb it is worth every penny!


It’s .99/lb here but as long as I go every week it’s never more than $30


----------



## BrownBetty

Femmefatal1981 said:


> It’s .99/lb here but as long as I go every week it’s never more than $30



Same @ $.99/lb.  I go every 2 weeks.


----------



## PretteePlease

$30 is a bargain am I wrong for wanting only our kind of people to work for me


----------



## Femmefatal1981

PretteePlease said:


> $30 is a bargain am I wrong for wanting only our kind of people to work for me


No but I haven’t found a non Asian or Hispanic laundry mat yet. I’m sure there is one I just have to keep looking.


----------



## cocosweet

I guess this explains why I’ve never seen a black owned laundromat.

*Wednesday, January 18, 2017*
*Black-Owned Laundrymats Making Big Profits Off Your Dirty Laundry*

*Wednesday, January 18, 2017*



Darryl and Fylynne Crawford, owners of Kimbark Laundry in Chicago

Currently, there are about 35,000 coin laundries in the United States, generating nearly $5 billion in gross revenue annually. *This 70-year old business concept is especially popular in the country's inner cities, but very few laundrymats are owned by African American entrepreneurs.*
S&R Laundry Services: Back in 2009, owners Simeon and Ruth Chance (originally from Guyana) came up with the idea for their company when their washing machine broke and they had to use a local laundrymat. Soon after, they launched their very own pick-up and delivery laundry service in the Baltimore, Maryland area. Since then, they've opened their first storefront dry cleaner store.

*#2 - Heavenly Washes Laundry Matt:* (pictured above) Based in Winter Haven, Florida, CEO Shaterra Jordan came up with the business idea while sleeping in a dream when she was collecting unemployment from the field of her studies, nursing. She stepped out on faith with her 401k in hand and opened her first location in 2013. She opened her second location in 2015. 

*#3 - Laundry Cafe:* Based in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, this Black-owned laundrymat is the creative vision of two humble individuals who grew up in the inner city and share the commitment of providing an upscale laundry experience to their customers in underserved communities. They say that this allows them to reinvest in and uplift the communities they serve.

*#4 - Kimbark Laundry & Dry Cleaning:* In 2007, after selling some South Side apartment buildings they co-owned, Fylynne Crawford and her husband Darryl were shopping for a new business venture in the Chicago, Illinois area. Through a broker, they learned that Kimbark Coin Laundry was for sale, and so they bought it. They have since added a drop-off laundry service, a dry-cleaning service and a pick-up and delivery service. 


*A valuable Black history lesson*

Although very few laundrymats are Black-owned, according to MadameNoire.com, African Americans have always been leaders in the industry. In fact, what is now called "dry cleaning" is actually a process that was patented in 1821 by a Black entrepreneur/tailor from New York City named Thomas Jennings.

Back then, however, it was called "dry scouring". He reportedly was the first Black man to ever receive a patent, and even more, he used his profits to help free slaves and end slavery in the Northeast.


----------



## Transformer

I actually considered owning a laundrymate.  However, I didn't have the  tolerance for  the security issues.  They are forever being broken into and robbed.  You pretty much have to self-insure.   Near my job there are *THREE* within a *quarter mile radius*.The 24hr ones are subjected to mental ill and homeless folks looking for a place to sleep.


----------



## MissNina

IslandMummy said:


> Amazon has 20% off deep cleaning services right now



Yes, girl. I'm buying this on Wednesday! I really want whoever comes to do my laundry, too. IDKY they don't offer that as a service, I'm lowkey pissed about that...I got behind for awhile and now it's like a legit, big garbage bag full of laundry that needs to be done. I don't feel I should have to pay for a wash and fold service AND pay for someone to deep clean.

But what I reallyyyyyy want is a retired black lady to come do everything for me. I truly want to overpay her


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Transformer said:


> Amazon Prime.....although it's $99.00 instead of $40.00.   We're in a LTR.


I'm in a phd program so it's less as I can still get the student deal on Amazon Prime but I definitely also am in a LTR with them as well. I never thought I'd be okay with SZA's rachet song with the lyrics, "my man is my man is your man" but let me tell you we will just have to both have AMAZON because I can't live without my amazon prime.    Although I am not just getting covered on the weekend, amazon has to work all the days, he isn't getting any time off   because I want my prime asap. That's his fault for being such a product whore.  If amazon wants to spread his love around, whatever, but amazon needs to make sure to get my items to me when I need them.

This is the only relationship I will accept in this manner 

And last I checked, I paid $49 or so for Amazon so I guess he loves me more than you because he didn't charge me 99 dollars  (since I guess I'm now one of those women I thought I should add that and walk off with a haughty laugh)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

BTW I'm in full agreement with this article. I always think about time wasters and hate them, I do my best to minimize them because I hate to see my life drain away especially with unfulfilling things.  Ideally, as my income rises, I will be able to destroy all time leeches, or most of mine and I will happily do it. I see nothing wrong with outsourcing and will do so with a heavy hand.


----------



## PeaceLover

IslandMummy said:


> Amazon has 20% off deep cleaning services right now


 
I’ve never used Amazon for a cleaning service. How do I find this on the website?

ETA- Just found it. It’s not as expensive as I thought. I’m about to book now lol


----------



## Zaynab

secretdiamond said:


> Supposed to be once a week or twice a month? Not sure. Our contract does say once a week in the spring and summer and once a month in the winter. I'm just not entirely sure yet if they have started back with once a week. And that was with us negotiating down from $350 twice a month to once a week. They weren't too happy, so I think they sometimes "accidentally" miss a week. Smh.
> 
> 
> 
> My lawn isn't even fancy. But it is a lot of grass. Just don't see why some pay $40 or $85 and I'm paying $350. That's a huge difference!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!! I wish!  My bill would be way higher. Lol


How many acres do you live on? I recall you have a pretty big house but that still sounds like a rip off


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

BrownBetty said:


> I had the same dilemma this weekend, uber vs public transportation.  It was going to take 1.5 hrs and two buses for $2 vs $26 and 30 min.  I chose the latter.
> 
> I can make more money I can't get back time.


This is my struggle allll the time.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Im #blessed. I've always had cleaning people after getting with now H. Even when i was a SAHGF  they still came to clean while i was in a spare bedroom asleep.



Femmefatal1981 said:


> Life changing...the only thing better is a lady who will do it for you at home.


my ladies clean my house, do dishes, do laundry, wash and fold and will pick up/drop off dry cleaners. they will also play with and walk my dog. 
All for $120/month


----------



## Transformer

GeorginaSparks said:


> Im #blessed. I've always had cleaning people after getting with now H. Even when i was a SAHGF  they still came to clean while i was in a spare bedroom asleep.
> 
> 
> my ladies clean my house, do dishes, do laundry, wash and fold and will pick up/drop off dry cleaners. they will also play with and walk my dog.
> All for $120/month




How many times a month?


----------



## isioma85

People always pooh-pooh this concept because it seems 'boujie' or lazy. Nah fam. If I don't have to do something and I can pay someone else to do it, I absolutely will.

TaskRabbit was the first way that I used this concept. When we were moving, I needed our bed frame dismantled, shipped over to the new place, and put back together. DH could have figured it out I'm sure, but I wasn't in the mood to have a half built bed and sleep on a mattress for weeks while he did. I know the man I married 

Booked a Tasker for $28/hour. He came with power tools and had that thing broken down in 15 minutes, loaded onto his truck, taken to the new place and reassembled within 90 minutes. While I watched TV. Bless up. 

I have people come put furniture together, clean my house, and I've ordered Nigerian food catering for the weeks when I have a lot of exams and don't feel like cooking but don't want to eat fast food every single day. My stress level has considerably reduced. 

Money really is best used to redirect your time to do things you actually like and enjoy. And you can make more money - but time is limited.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Transformer said:


> How many times a month?


it varies. sometimes once a month sometimes twice. it comes down to $120/month if monthly.


----------



## doriannc

My old job had this service called "My Helper." I used that for everything and you only tip them and pay a monthly fee. I had them house sit, walk my dog, get my mail, drop off dry cleaning/laundry, schedule house cleaning and lawn services, grocery pickup, and even get my car washed/detailed or maintenance. Now that I think about it I'm about to cry because we don't have that rural TX.  I love my family, but I miss my single days in the big city.

DH thought I was spoiled for having all that stuff. But it really wasn't too much out of pocket, considering how much time I gained by letting someone else do it. But trust whenever ds is in school and I'm back to working full time again, I will get an assistant. lol


----------



## Femmefatal1981

GeorginaSparks said:


> Im #blessed. I've always had cleaning people after getting with now H. Even when i was a SAHGF  they still came to clean while i was in a spare bedroom asleep.
> 
> 
> my ladies clean my house, do dishes, do laundry, wash and fold and will pick up/drop off dry cleaners. they will also play with and walk my dog.
> All for $120/month


What!!  Hook me up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atlien11

For those who pay to get their laundry done, do you wash your own bra/panty sets or do you allow those to get laundered as well?


----------



## Anacaona

GeorginaSparks said:


> Im #blessed. I've always had cleaning people after getting with now H. Even when i was a SAHGF  they still came to clean while i was in a spare bedroom asleep.
> 
> 
> my ladies clean my house, do dishes, do laundry, wash and fold and will pick up/drop off dry cleaners. they will also play with and walk my dog.
> All for $120/month



Love love love these examples of unapologetic black women getting pampered and spoiled, a SAHGF with househelp? I salute you.

I work and make a more than a comfortable salary but feel guilty about delegating chores/tasks. That needs to stop


----------



## atlien11

isioma85 said:


> People always pooh-pooh this concept because it seems 'boujie' or lazy. Nah fam. If I don't have to do something and I can pay someone else to do it, I absolutely will.
> 
> TaskRabbit was the first way that I used this concept. When we were moving, I needed our bed frame dismantled, shipped over to the new place, and put back together. DH could have figured it out I'm sure, but I wasn't in the mood to have a half built bed and sleep on a mattress for weeks while he did. I know the man I married
> 
> Booked a Tasker for $28/hour. He came with power tools and had that thing broken down in 15 minutes, loaded onto his truck, taken to the new place and reassembled within 90 minutes. While I watched TV. Bless up.
> 
> I have people come put furniture together, clean my house, and I've ordered Nigerian food catering for the weeks when I have a lot of exams and don't feel like cooking but don't want to eat fast food every single day. My stress level has considerably reduced.
> 
> Money really is best used to redirect your time to do things you actually like and enjoy. And you can make more money - but time is limited.



Yass girl!!


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Femmefatal1981 said:


> What!!  Hook me up!!!!!!!!!


I will send you their info. Not sure how far they work but they're definitely hustlers.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

MissNina said:


> Yes, girl. I'm buying this on Wednesday! I really want whoever comes to do my laundry, too. IDKY they don't offer that as a service, I'm lowkey pissed about that...I got behind for awhile and now it's like a legit, big garbage bag full of laundry that needs to be done. I don't feel I should have to pay for a wash and fold service AND pay for someone to deep clean.
> 
> But what I reallyyyyyy want is a retired black lady to come do everything for me. I truly want to overpay her



I want @Lucie to start a cleaning business so I can be her most faithful client.


----------



## sapphire74

For those of you that have cleaning services, are you home while they clean or do you leave the house?


----------



## cocosweet

sapphire74 said:


> For those of you that have cleaning services, are you home while they clean or do you leave the house?


Once I got comfortable with her, I started running my errands while she was there.


----------



## atlien11

sapphire74 said:


> For those of you that have cleaning services, are you home while they clean or do you leave the house?



My cleaning people just left and I thought about this thread. Totally worth it! 

I am always home when they are here.


----------



## IslandMummy

sapphire74 said:


> For those of you that have cleaning services, are you home while they clean or do you leave the house?


I’m home.


----------



## Pat Mahurr

Do your cleaning people put things away?  Like shoes left in the floor, towels on the sink, etc?  Will the make the place neat as well as clean?


----------



## Femmefatal1981

Pat Mahurr said:


> Do your cleaning people put things away?  Like shoes left in the floor, towels on the sink, etc?  Will the make the place neat as well as clean?


Some have, done haven’t. If you have the same person coming a few times a week they will get to know your house and where things go. If you use a service that doesn’t send the sane people then they won’t know where things go. Of course I prefer the later but it’s hard to find good consistent help.


----------



## Pat Mahurr

This is what I want.  Someone who will clean AND make the house “guest ready” every time. 

I’ve been saying for years I would hire someone.  Every time I set an appointment, I clean the house before they arrive, then cancel. 





Femmefatal1981 said:


> Some have, done haven’t. If you have the same person coming a few times a week they will get to know your house and where things go. If you use a service that doesn’t send the sane people then they won’t know where things go. Of course I prefer the later but it’s hard to find good consistent help.


----------



## Zaynab

Anacaona said:


> Love love love these examples of unapologetic black women getting pampered and spoiled, a SAHGF with househelp? I salute you.
> 
> I work and make a more than a comfortable salary but feel guilty about delegating chores/tasks. That needs to stop


Yes. Please stop. No guilt in taking care of you first.


----------



## Zaynab

sapphire74 said:


> For those of you that have cleaning services, are you home while they clean or do you leave the house?


I stay there because I don’t like leaving folks in my house like that


----------



## atlien11

Pat Mahurr said:


> Do your cleaning people put things away?  Like shoes left in the floor, towels on the sink, etc?  Will the make the place neat as well as clean?



The people that came today straightened up, which was appreciated. They have been here about 4 times now so they are more familiar with our home.


----------



## BrownBetty

sapphire74 said:


> For those of you that have cleaning services, are you home while they clean or do you leave the house?



I have a guest room/office I usually work out of while she is here.  I also run errands.


----------



## BrownBetty

atlien11 said:


> For those who pay to get their laundry done, do you wash your own bra/panty sets or do you allow those to get laundered as well?



I do my own undergarments.


----------



## reallynow

Y'all really got me thinking about a wash & fold service.  It took me a year+ to find a good, consistent house cleaner that I can trust in my home.  She was upfront about not doing laundry.  Everything else I already do, grocery delivery, I'll get a task rabbit person to come out in a heartbeat, I've used Handy as well. Of course, Amazon!  I just looked for a new lawn service on Amazon and the companies listed were high as hell.  My Mr. Lee just retired, he was great with the lawn.  Anyway, single professional who does not have time for all of that.  Time is too precious.


----------



## UmSumayyah

CurlyNiquee said:


> A couple years back when I was single/no kids, I had a housekeeper who came every three months or so and deep cleaned my apartment for $50. I loved it! I didn’t mind doing surface cleaning but I wasn’t trying to hit window sills and under stove tops lol. This thread just reminded me and now I’m wondering wth I don’t have one now with two toddlers. I can’t seem to keep my townhome clean enough and laundry is never ending.


Get you some help right.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Femmefatal1981 said:


> Life changing...the only thing better is a lady who will do it for you at home.


I hate ironing my husband's collared shirts so I drop them off at least half the time.  It brings me joy to see them perfectly pressed and I didn't have to do it.


----------



## MizAvalon

MissNina said:


> Yes, girl. I'm buying this on Wednesday! I really want whoever comes to do my laundry, too. IDKY they don't offer that as a service, I'm lowkey pissed about that...I got behind for awhile and now it's like a legit, big garbage bag full of laundry that needs to be done. I don't feel I should have to pay for a wash and fold service AND pay for someone to deep clean.
> 
> But what I reallyyyyyy want is a retired black lady to come do everything for me. I truly want to overpay her



SAME!! I will GLADLY overpay a 70 year old black woman to come and clean my home. I have had two separate cleaning services in the past year and all of the workers were Hispanic. The first was cheap and they did an ok job. The second was more expensive and they did a great job but they broke something.


----------



## Transformer

Pat Mahurr said:


> Do your cleaning people put things away?  Like shoes left in the floor, towels on the sink, etc?  Will the make the place neat as well as clean?



I had a miscellaneous box for items that were picked up.  They would lined the shoes up against a wall.  Never placed in the closet.


----------



## MissNina

I just came back to say that Wash & Fold is a gift from God and literally took a weight off me. Turns out those two "big" garbage bags only equated to like 22.3 lbs and I only had to pay $25.90 I'm so happy right now, idk what to do. That's my new hit. Why was I torturing myself this long?!?!

And I got the Amazon Deep Cleaning sale  and included them cleaning my oven and fridge, bruhhhh I'm so happy. All I have to focus on is organizing a few drawers & cabinets and wiping them down while I have everything out. BRUH. I could cry. Worth every penny.


----------



## GinnyP

[QUOTE="LeftRightRepeat, post: 24699783, member: 57759"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Femmefatal1981

MissNina said:


> I just came back to say that Wash & Fold is a gift from God and literally took a weight off me. Turns out those two "big" garbage bags only equated to like 22.3 lbs and I only had to pay $25.90 I'm so happy right now, idk what to do. That's my new hit. Why was I torturing myself this long?!?!
> 
> And I got the Amazon Deep Cleaning sale  and included them cleaning my oven and fridge, bruhhhh I'm so happy. All I have to focus on is organizing a few drawers & cabinets and wiping them down while I have everything out. BRUH. I could cry. Worth every penny.


Amazon cleaning wasnt in my area


----------



## IslandMummy

MissNina said:


> I just came back to say that Wash & Fold is a gift from God and literally took a weight off me. Turns out those two "big" garbage bags only equated to like 22.3 lbs and I only had to pay $25.90 I'm so happy right now, idk what to do. That's my new hit. Why was I torturing myself this long?!?!
> 
> And I got the Amazon Deep Cleaning sale  and included them cleaning my oven and fridge, bruhhhh I'm so happy. All I have to focus on is organizing a few drawers & cabinets and wiping them down while I have everything out. BRUH. I could cry. Worth every penny.


Treat yourself good. Nothing better than coming home to a clean house and only have to put away the clothes.


----------



## onyxdreams

Im so interested in this thread! I've done nothing but think about having groceries delivered (baby steps). I dont know why I'm so slow to try it but you guys have opened my eyes!


----------



## Zaynab

onyxdreams said:


> Im so interested in this thread! I've done nothing but think about having groceries delivered (baby steps). I dont know why I'm so slow to try it but you guys have opened my eyes!


I do curbside service but if I could get delivery I would. They don't deliver to my house


----------



## Brwnbeauti

GeorginaSparks said:


> I will send you their info. Not sure how far they work but they're definitely hustlers.


Can I get it too, please?


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Brwnbeauti said:


> Can I get it too, please?


we're in GA. Do you live in GA?


----------



## MissNina

IslandMummy said:


> Treat yourself good. Nothing better than coming home to a clean house and only have to put away the clothes.



Girl, they even took it to my car and returned all my colorblockers to "save me money and just use theirs"  they are my new besties. After Amazon cleaners come, no one can tell me anything.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

GeorginaSparks said:


> we're in GA. Do you live in GA?


Yep. 45 minutes from downtown Atl if traffic isn’t backed up


----------



## MizAvalon

MissNina said:


> And I got the Amazon Deep Cleaning sale  and included them cleaning my oven and fridge, bruhhhh I'm so happy. All I have to focus on is organizing a few drawers & cabinets and wiping them down while I have everything out. BRUH. I could cry. Worth every penny.



The last people I had cost me $300 and Amazon is only $150! I'm gonna give them a try.


----------



## Pat Mahurr

MissNina said:


> I just came back to say that Wash & Fold is a gift from God and literally took a weight off me. Turns out those two "big" garbage bags only equated to like 22.3 lbs and I only had to pay $25.90 I'm so happy right now, idk what to do. That's my new hit. Why was I torturing myself this long?!?!
> 
> And I got the *Amazon Deep Cleaning* sale  and included them cleaning my oven and fridge, bruhhhh I'm so happy. All I have to focus on is organizing a few drawers & cabinets and wiping them down while I have everything out. BRUH. I could cry. Worth every penny.


Hold on.  What’s this? How much?  I want it.  Omg.  I found it.  I’m doing this.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

@MissNina @IslandMummy @MizAvalon

How was your experience with Amazon cleaners specifically the deep cleaning if you had it done? My current service been flakey for the last few months and I was forced to used my vacuum cleaner for the first time in EVER yesterday.

BTW - that Dyson stick vacuum is much better than the cheap vacuums I used to buy.   You ever use your own stuff and be like "this some good "


----------



## MissNina

Crackers Phinn said:


> @MissNina @IslandMummy @MizAvalon
> 
> How was your experience with Amazon cleaners specifically the deep cleaning if you had it done? My current service been flakey for the last few months and I was forced to used my vacuum cleaner for the first time in EVER yesterday.
> 
> BTW - that Dyson stick vacuum is much better than the cheap vacuums I used to buy.   You ever use your own stuff and be like "this some good "



GRRRRRREAT!!! They did such a good job, I tipped them big. They did miss some small places (some spots on the baseboards behind doors or in the corners), but overall they were a solid 9/10. They cleaned out my fridge perfectly.

OT - y’all should try Amazon Automative Services, also. I still have my old college car as a backup car Bc it will run forever, but it needed several mini repairs. I booked one service on Amazon and talked to the business directly about the others and they saved me like $300! They comp’d me one of the repairs just because. Amazing experiences.


----------



## IslandMummy

Crackers Phinn said:


> @MissNina @IslandMummy @MizAvalon
> 
> How was your experience with Amazon cleaners specifically the deep cleaning if you had it done? My current service been flakey for the last few months and I was forced to used my vacuum cleaner for the first time in EVER yesterday.
> 
> BTW - that Dyson stick vacuum is much better than the cheap vacuums I used to buy.   You ever use your own stuff and be like "this some good "


I just booked another clean through them over the weekend. I haven’t received any bad service yet. I get a regular clean unless we’ve had a cookout but Im not to cleaning right now. I go in my office and take a nap and let them get to work.


----------



## IslandMummy

MissNina said:


> GRRRRRREAT!!! They did such a good job, I tipped them big. They did miss some small places (some spots on the baseboards behind doors or in the corners), but overall they were a solid 9/10. They cleaned out my fridge perfectly.
> 
> OT - y’all should try Amazon Automative Services, also. I still have my old college car as a backup car Bc it will run forever, but it needed several mini repairs. I booked one service on Amazon and talked to the business directly about the others and they saved me like $300! They comp’d me one of the repairs just because. Amazing experiences.


Wait, automotive services too? Damn


----------



## MizAvalon

Crackers Phinn said:


> @MissNina @IslandMummy @MizAvalon
> 
> How was your experience with Amazon cleaners specifically the deep cleaning if you had it done? My current service been flakey for the last few months and I was forced to used my vacuum cleaner for the first time in EVER yesterday.
> 
> BTW - that Dyson stick vacuum is much better than the cheap vacuums I used to buy.   You ever use your own stuff and be like "this some good "



I still haven’t gotten around to using the Amazon cleaning service yet. I do own a Dyson though and you’re right, it is AWESOME.


----------



## OhTall1

Are people still happy with Amazon's cleaning services?  And is it only available for Prime members?


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

GeorginaSparks said:


> we're in GA. Do you live in GA?





Brwnbeauti said:


> Yep. 45 minutes from downtown Atl if traffic isn’t backed up



I’m looking for cleaners. Can I get this info as well?


----------

